# my diy hidden corner filter



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wanted to share my diy filter. It sits in the corner behind the diy background. Simple and easy design : powerhead, pvc pipe and filter media. Inside the chamber will have filter floss and a sleeve of matrix bio media. In the pic you will notice holes in the back of the pvc, this is to help with getting water from behind tube. The front has triple the holes and is sitting right behind a screen in the background. There will also be a heater next to it (Hopefully it circulates the heated water ok.) Up top the powerhead output was modified to slip over a low spot I put in the background. The background has a cave design on that side. (Full background in another post)


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I like it keep us posted on how well it works!


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks. I kept going back and forth with what to use in that corner. Since I'm hiding the heater back there as well I thought that putting a canister filter inlet back there might not circulate the heated water real good..? Only downside is I will have 1 inlet visible. - in total there will be 2 canisters and the powerhead filter. Powerhead and one canister will be hidden behind background and one will be visible at an open space. It's not serving as a workhorse filter, just a little extra mechanical and bio filter with main purpose of moving water.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good.


----------

